# smallmouth topwater



## Tylo (Mar 14, 2009)

I dont bass fish very much and i was wondering what time of year is best for top water lures for small mouth bass


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have caught them at all times of the year and at depths of up to 20 ft they've come up to take a bait. Low light periods have been my best producer, but have also caught them in the middle of the day around structure


----------



## Tylo (Mar 14, 2009)

jonesy12 said:


> I have caught them at all times of the year and at depths of up to 20 ft they've come up to take a bait. Low light periods have been my best producer, but have also caught them in the middle of the day around structure


Are they better than cranks


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have caught them from bass opener all the way into late august. I have found that low light conditions along with calm to glass conditions is when they really work well. As for do they work better that cranks. It all depends on the mood of the fish if they are aggressive or not.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Tylo said:


> jonesy12 said:
> 
> 
> > I have caught them at all times of the year and at depths of up to 20 ft they've come up to take a bait. Low light periods have been my best producer, but have also caught them in the middle of the day around structure
> ...


All depends on the mood of the fish. They can be hitting topwater all day long one day, and completely turn off so you have to adapt to what the fish are wanting


----------

